# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  kết cấu dàn khung của em co yếu không các bác

## viet tran

em dùng sắt tấm 8mm để làm khung,bộ khung của em vẽ không biết có đúng không các bác.với lại em vẽ như vậy thì ray hành trình của em là bao nhiêu vậy các bác.em đang tính dựng con 40x40x10.ma không biết bố trí có đúng không.hình vẽ là em coi theo dàn khung của bác lenamhai mà vẽ lại.xin lỗi bác nhá.mong các bac góp ý kiến để em sớm đưa vào thật tế để làm

----------


## cnclaivung

trời, bác thiết kế mà hỏi hành trình là sao ? do bác chứ nhỉ, con máy này chủ yếu bác cho nó ăn gì, sắt, đồng, nhôm, inox, đá, nhựa, mica, hay wood,
em cũng đang chuẩn bị dự ớn Cfram đây 300x300x150

----------


## linhdt1121

yếu hay khỏe bác phải cho biết mục đích sử dụng,mục tiêu của máy đạt được khi gia công
vs lại nhìn mỗi cái hình mà chả bit bác làm bằng vật liệu gì,độ dầy cái khung bác định làm...
bác cho xem mỗi cái hình thì chắc chịu chết.

----------

viet tran

----------


## cnclaivung

em mượn topic của bác MT http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...-MINI-lap-ghep

----------


## viet tran

thì như tiêu đề em sử dụng sắt 8mm hành trình của em là 40mmx40mmx10mm mm đó bác em tính phay nhôm luôn có được không vậy bác.còn không thì gỗ thui.hi em xai ray trượt còn có đế phi 16 đó bá. chứ ray vuông nặng tiền lắm

----------


## hminhtq

Bác làm c fame ăn nhôm vs gỗ làm j cho tốn kém . Trươtj tròn làm router cho nó nhẹ tiền ko thì máy H Cũng đc làm c hao đạn lắm ko nhẹ đâu

----------


## viet tran

> Bác làm c fame ăn nhôm vs gỗ làm j cho tốn kém . Truợt tròn làm router cho nó nhẹ tiền ko thì máy H Cũng đc làm c hao đạn lắm ko nhẹ đâu


vậy hả bác,chứ em thấy nó ít tốn sắt và ít đi gia công mà ta.còn phần khung h-frame nó nhiều chi tiết để gia công quá và chiếm diện tích quá mấy bác ơi.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác làm máy C mà nói đi ăn gỗ em thấy nó ko đạt lắm bạc ạ, C dành cho cơ khí hay hơn

----------


## hminhtq

Nếu so về giá cả với cùng 1 hành trình như nhau thì router rẻ nhất>H fame> c fame . C thì thích hợp cho kim loại thui ợ. Như nhu cầu của bacn thì router thui gỗ ok nhôm thì tàm tạm. Nếu bác cần ăn thép thì hãy làm c

----------

viet tran

----------


## viet tran

> Nếu so về giá cả với cùng 1 hành trình như nhau thì router rẻ nhất>H fame> c fame . C thì thích hợp cho kim loại thui ợ. Như nhu cầu của bacn thì router thui gỗ ok nhôm thì tàm tạm. Nếu bác cần ăn thép thì hãy làm c


vậy hả bác để em vẽ lại may router.vai chịu trục Y và Z xài sắt 12mm nó  rung không bác còn phần khung X thì xài sắt nào thế bác V hay U hay sắt hộp vậy

----------

